# Nairby



## Nairb (2 mo ago)

Hi,
I have a Sage Creatista plus coffee machine and the descale programme is locked with the two button in rapid mode. Trying a couple of things the 7 sec with pressing the button, did not work. Removed the plug and left it for 2 days, did not work. Can't find anyone that can repair it. There was a chap in the Gallowgate but does not do Sage machines. Can anyone help.


----------

